
Ask HN: SaaS Security, how do you trust someone else? - securitybits_io
So the Clouds are upon us.<p>Latley there has been numerous attacks that could potentioally be really bad to cloud providers, and their customers.<p>How do you as customers ensure that your data and privacy is maintained in a correct way when buying services from a S&#x2F;P&#x2F;IaaS Provider?
======
oblib
I cross my fingers and hope for the best.

Seriously. If I felt I could do better than the service providers I use I
might try running my own hardware and try keeping up with all that's required,
but I don't feel I can do better.

That said, I have changed providers when I saw they were not keeping things up
to snuff. Verio is an example of one I left.

On my end, I do make an effort to make sure what I build on top of that is
secure and backed up.

